# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Poopin' 2.0... Yep, you've been doin it wrong.

## dannno

Amazing video!!

----------


## DamianTV

Confirmed!!!

*7 Basic Things You Won't Believe You're All Doing Wrong*
http://www.cracked.com/article_19121...ing-wrong.html

----------


## rp08orbust

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clip...o-rectogestion

----------


## dannno

It's really easy, clean and will improve your life immensely, I recommend everybody watch this vid.. I'm definitely going to start using a poop box!

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

nt

----------


## dannno

> This is going to start a poopin revolution


You mean a poopin r3volution

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

I am actually going to try this today

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I am actually going to try this today


Keep us updated.

----------


## DamianTV

This is the crappiest thing I've seen in a long time, well, since that Cracked.com article I posted the link to earlier in this thread...

(*cough* 2 girls and something about a cup?)

----------


## sevin

I already poop like that.

----------


## BenIsForRon

I've always thought about building a squat toilet whenever I buy my own place.  The poop box seems like a good interim solution.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I had my doubts..... just tried it. Best poop I ever had. I will never poop at home another way again.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I too will try this today.

----------


## bwlibertyman

lol. I'll try it too.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Confirmed!!!
> 
> *7 Basic Things You Won't Believe You're All Doing Wrong*
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19121...ing-wrong.html


As a wind musician, I can verify that the section about breathing is absolutely true (and it makes playing much easier and better sounding).

----------


## keh10

I used to always poop like that when I was a young kid. Of course, everyone always told me it was wrong and I stopped doing it.... Bastards!

----------


## dannno

^lol that sucks

----------


## teacherone

whoa...works.

that's the $#@! right there.

thanks danno!

----------


## Sola_Fide

With all of the great reviews of this new method, I'll have to try it too.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I have decided to take this to the next level. Working on some designs now...... I shall later present "The Perfect Pooper" and begin its marketing.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I have decided to take this to the next level. Working on some designs now...... I shall later present "The Perfect Pooper" and begin its marketing.



You might be sitting on a goldmine...literally

----------


## specsaregood

Sounds like you all need more fiber in your diet.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Sounds like you all need more fiber in your diet.


Apperently, poorly designed toilets are to blame for the epidemic of hemmoroids in this world.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Someone have a photo of an Asian toilet? But this way one doesn't have to worry about clothing touching the floor and getting wet. What I like about Asian toilets is that I can train my dogs to use them. Also, they use less water. Good luck with your business venture.
Okay, obvious I wrote this before I watched the video.

----------


## dannno

bump

----------


## heavenlyboy34

tried it (using a laundry basket because I don't have a box right now).  Seems to work pretty well.

----------


## specsaregood

> bump


splash

----------


## Sola_Fide

> splash


:collins:

----------


## dannno

lol

----------


## jmdrake

This is one of those times that I *really* wish my computer came with a sarcasm meter.  This all sounds pooping crazy.  But then again if it saves on toilet paper.....if there is a total financial collapse and the poop hits the fan, screw gold and silver.  Toilet paper will be the new currency.  (Then again if the dollar goes into the toilet...it might as well go into the toilet).

----------


## unconsious767

I like the 'upper decker' myself, preferably when I'm at someone else's house. I might try this at home, thanks!

----------


## dannno

bump for wellness

----------


## BuddyRey

I haven't tried it yet, but the explanation behind it seems to make a great deal of sense.

Any updates from those on RPF's who have been bold enough to give this a test run?

----------


## MelissaWV

I read this as "Poppin'" and thought it was about dancing.

Then I pushed "play."

----------


## eduardo89

> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clip...o-rectogestion


That's exactly what I wanted to post!

----------


## satchelmcqueen

i used to poop like this when i was a kid and also was told i was wrong. but i do poop naked. i cant stand the pants around my ankles. i like a wide stance. seems to make pooping easier.

----------


## jmdrake

> I read this as "Poppin'" and thought it was about dancing.
> 
> Then I pushed "play."


LOLz!  Any regrets on pushing play?

Anyway I don't think you need a box like in the video.  You could just put your feet on the edge of the seat and do the same thing.
























Not that I've tried this or anything......

----------


## Icymudpuppy

I poop that way when hunting.  Still need to wipe.  Too much hair down there.

----------


## jmdrake

> i poop that way when hunting.  Still need to wipe.  Too much hair down there.


wtmi!

----------


## Roxi

http://www.ratemypoo.eu/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I haven't tried it yet, but the explanation behind it seems to make a great deal of sense.
> 
> Any updates from those on RPF's who have been bold enough to give this a test run?


It worked alright for me when I tried it.  I need to find a more permanent poop box, though.  I used a laundry basket when I did it (happened to be empty at the time), and it's usually full.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> http://www.ratemypoo.eu/


LMAO!!!!  who'd-a thunk this would be on the webbernet one day?

----------


## fatjohn

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_toilet

I never used those when I found them along the motorways in France, never thought about squatting the whole way down. I always wondered how one is supposed to hit a whole from 2 feet up. I feel stupid now.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

What are Ron Paul's thoughts on poopin 2.0?

----------


## eduardo89

> What are Ron Paul's thoughts on poopin 2.0?


Not sure about Ron, but I'm sure we can get Rand to hold a hearing on government regulations forcing toilets to be sit down instead of squatting types.

----------


## Matt Collins

The problem with this is that there is no place for the laptop: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-on-the-toilet

----------


## Live Free or Die

> What are Ron Paul's thoughts on poopin 2.0?


I would think he'd know it is the most efficient and natural method.  Just as he certainly knows how stupid and Victorian it is for women to be expected to "puuuuuuush!" a baby out whilst laying flat on their backs. 

... and about my household's poopin' method: Let's just say that relatives often ask us why we still have stepstools in our bathrooms, when our kids are now tall enough to reach the sink.

----------


## MelissaWV

OMG... I actually clicked on that site... and... what the HELL are those people eating?!?!?

----------


## dannno

> OMG... I actually clicked on that site... and... what the HELL are those people eating?!?!?


Like the dude in the video said, I'm down with the poop talk, not so sure about the poop pictures though.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> OMG... I actually clicked on that site... and... what the HELL are those people eating?!?!?


Not enough veggies, I betcha.

----------


## Bruno

Fortunately our bathtub is right in front of the toilet, which works perfect as a poop box.

----------


## dannno

> Fortunately our bathtub is right in front of the toilet, which works perfect as a poop box.


I use a fold-up step stool.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

this thread is still alive? amaaaazing

----------


## eduardo89

> this thread is still alive? amaaaazing


You think danno would let it die? I'm sure even the discussion on cervical stimulation will be brought back someday.

----------


## dannno

I am concerned about the health and well being of those in the movement, so to speak.

The topic also came up in another thread, so I bumped this one.

----------


## jtap

The video maker in the OP posted a follow up with a product recommendation Squatty Potty.

----------


## V3n

here's a tip - hate splash-back?  put a small amount of toilet paper in the bowl before you sit down and it completely eliminates all splash!

----------


## jtap

> here's a tip - hate splash-back?  put a small amount of toilet paper in the bowl before you sit down and it completely eliminates all splash!


Haha, you are not the only one to use this technique.

----------


## Todd

I actually knew this already.  LOL...

----------


## Natural Citizen

My dad always just squatted up on the seat with his actual feet on the toilet seat. So basically the same thing but better. Old Cherokee way, I suppose. I always wondered why he did that. Now I know. Weird.

----------


## bunklocoempire

_"If you guys have ever seen a kid come out the end of a waterslide that's exactly what I'm talkin' about.."_

Hadn't seen this before -thanks for the dump bump. 

Will try it and will pass it on.  Sounds great for the body.

----------


## Czolgosz

Splash back is a poor man's bidet, why would want to eliminate that feature?

----------


## Carson

It's not in the size of the box you use. It's all about getting the corn right.



As for the following. Aren't these the same guys that told us how to do it, the way we're doing it now in the first place?




> Confirmed!!!
> 
> *7 Basic Things You Won't Believe You're All Doing Wrong*
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19121...ing-wrong.html

----------


## JK/SEA

Ron Paul is a Doctor. Whats he say about this?

----------


## Working Poor

zI fully agree with and support this message! Do your duty.

----------


## MelissaWV

> this thread is still alive? amaaaazing


It just won't flush.

----------


## DamianTV

Well its been circling the drain for a while...

----------


## dannno

bump

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> bump


Why?

----------


## AFPVet

Make your paper nest  ... damn... this is a really $#@!ty thread

----------


## BamaAla

First I've seen of this thread! I bought a squatty potty about a year ago (Mark Sisson's recommendation) and I love it. I even toss it in the car when I go on a trip!

----------


## Dr. Dog

> I am actually going to try this today





> Keep us updated.


Update?

----------


## Suzanimal

> When Is the Best Time to Poop? In the Morning
> 
> When it comes to taking a dump, it’s hard to know what’s normal. Rarely do our friends and coworkers announce when they’re headed off to do their business, nor do they report the results upon their return. So it’s nearly impossible to tell what the rest of the population is doing behind bathroom doors. For instance, when is the best time to go? 
> 
> According to a gastroenterologist who spoke to Women’s Health, a morning dump is healthiest. While you sleep, your body is hard at work digesting your food, so it makes sense that you’d need to go not long after climbing out of bed. To help your body run like the beautiful well-oiled machine it is, make sure to eat a fibrous breakfast, drink a little coffee, have a big glass of water, and head to the john at a consistent, regular time. As Women’s Health reminds us, as important as eating right is, “your bowels also love habits.”
> 
> Of course, everyone’s body is different, and what’s normal for you may not be normal for another person. You may poop three times a day, while someone else poops every other day. If you go like clockwork every day at noon or 8 p.m., just roll with it (as long as you’re going at least three times a week [PDF]). As long as you’re sticking to your personal intestinal schedule, you’re golden.
> 
> Just remember: As much as you love a good bathroom read, sitting around on the toilet can lead to hemorrhoids. If it’s not going to happen, don’t waste your time sitting around waiting for that perfect morning magic. Abandon ship. And perhaps consider getting a squatty potty.


http://mentalfloss.com/article/76056...e-poop-morning

----------


## Ronin Truth

Feces occurs.

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

When you have small children, you cherish alone time. No way am I going to cut that short. You can keep your squatty potty.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> When you have small children, you cherish alone time. No way am I going to cut that short. You can keep your squatty potty.


Nobody says you have to leave when you're done.

----------


## elfroggo

Two of my three children figured this out on their own, they both squat on the toilet though. And both say it's just easier.

----------


## timosman

> Nobody says you have to leave when you're done.


Courtesy flush FTW.

----------


## TheTexan

This is great.  I carry a poop box with me at all times now, now I simply cant poop without it.

Thanks dannno!

----------


## timosman

> This is great.  I carry a poop box with me at all times now, now I simply cant poop without it.
> 
> Thanks dannno!

----------


## opal

> 


just never gets old  heheheh

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## Suzanimal

We only fight about poop.

Me walking into my bathroom for something very important. (I don't go near it when Mr A's in there "taking the kids to the pool".)
Me:*gag* WTF have you been eating? *gag*
Mr A: You knew I was in here! GTFO if you don't like the way it smells!
Me: Open a $#@!ing window or at least use the Febreeze, FFS!
Mr A doesn't open window or use Febreeze. I put it in his Christmas stocking. I thought he might use it if it was a gift. I may start leaving it by the door and squirting him with it if I have to get something while he's pooping.




> Couples That Are Comfortable Talking About Poop Are The Happiest Couples
> 
> Everybody poops. Also, everybody deserves happiness. Therefore, from a logical standpoint, everybody deserves to be able to talk about poop with the person who makes them the most happy. However, that isn’t always the case — sometimes people are just too uptight about it when what they really need to do is unclench and just let it flow freely. The talking, that is. It’ll make for a more relaxed, more intimate, more hilarious union. So let’s cut (to) the crap and get on with it.
> 
> What is the poop conversation?
> The poop conversation is what you make of it, but it’s essentially a dialogue between two parties within a relationship in which the schedule and expectations of each other’s bowel movements are put out into the open. It involves an honest and open chat about how your bathroom routine works, what the other party should expect, what to avoid, and how to rid the relationship of any poop-related awkwardness. Short version: it’s a talk about how ya $#@!.
> 
> Don’t think for a second that you’re obligated to dispel more information than you’re comfortable with — there’s no pressure to talk about size, coloring, or consistency — just a solid (hopefully!) overview of when it happens and how both parties should handle it. Observe from this sample conversation.
> 
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/thrill...b_9501536.html

----------


## specsaregood

..

----------


## Suzanimal

> so much to add to this conversation and so little time.  maybe *when I get back from the microbrewery*...



Have fun.

----------


## Suzanimal

I only like to look at mine if I think it's so long it's gonna stick out of the water ("loggerhead") or if I've eaten corn (casings!). I also don't wash my hands before - ain't nobody got time for that!




> The One Thing You MUST Do During Your Next Poop
> 
> In this fast-paced modern world, it's easy to miss simple pleasures. We're increasingly distracted, stressed out and unable to focus. That's why mindfulness, or focusing on the present, is now being taught in businesses, schools, and health clinics as a way to boost productivity, manage stress and create calm.
> 
> But while we may already be beginning to understand the importance of mindfulness when it comes to our sleep, meals, and work life, there’s one area we often forget about**: the bathroom.
> 
> Nearly 20 years ago, I read a moving piece by Dr. Kenneth Prager in the Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA) about the ancient practice of "mindful elimination" in the Jewish religion. That's right — paying active attention to our pooping and peeing.
> 
> To this day, Dr. Prager's article remains seared into my brain. That's because it contains lessons about health and gratitude that are even more relevant today, no matter your religious beliefs.
> ...

----------


## FindLiberty

It's so counter-intuitive to eliminate hope for America, but I must do what CPUd asks.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 5 Health Warning Signs You Should Never Ignore
> 
> A healthy lifestyle involves eating lots of fiber, but how do you know if you’re actually getting enough? The daily recommended fiber intake for men and women over the age of 50 is 38 grams and 25 grams, respectively. But those are just numbers. How can you tell how much fiber you’re eating?
> 
> Fiber is an integral part of a healthy diet as it plays a role in many bodily functions. If you think you may not be getting the recommended amount, watch out for these five signs indicating that your body needs more fiber.
> 
> 5 signs you need more fiber
> 
> Your poop is a different shape: Even if you’re having regular bowel movements, a poop that looks like pellets (think of a bunny) or is hard is an indication that you need more fiber. Ideally, you want to look for a C-shape or long log shape when it comes to normal poop.
> ...


https://www.lewrockwell.com/2016/09/...-enough-fiber/

----------


## opal

so.. if I have physical gold and silver in my IRA.. I might need fiber?  hehehe

----------

